# New First Class rates - 5/11/09



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Just a reminder First Class postage goes up today. Regular envelopes are now $.44 for first ounce. Those falling between regular and parcel are now $.88 for first ounce. Parcels are $1.22 for first ounce. Each additional ounce is $.17. Anything 13 ounces or over is considered to be one pound.

If you have a former table, for first column add $.02. For second and third add $.05.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought 4 books of "forever" stamps last week.


----------

